# Bose Lifestyle 18: is ipod connection possible



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it possible to plug my ipod into the Bose Lifestyle 18 without the use of a dock?
If so, what connections do I need.

I've looked at the docking system online, but can't find anyone who actaully sells the damn thing.

Any help appreciated


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Simple answer - Yes...

We've got a Lifestyle 28 and use one of the small white iPod docking stations with an audio cable connecting that to the Bose (small jack plug to red/white phono plugs). If we wanted, we could just plug the iPod straight into the cable.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info Rob, what dock are you using?


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Apple A1153 dock. Several years old now.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's cool, thanks for the info, it may just save me a few bob on a Bose unit.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

My one, as well a some other styles are shown here.
http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_ipod/ipod_accessories/cables_docks


----------

